
What Congress needs to do about Deepfakes - bookofjoe
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613676/deepfakes-ai-congress-politics-election-facebook-social/
======
rubbingalcohol
They're pitching Internet censorship with criminal sanctions, all because
someone slightly slowed down a video of Nancy Pelosi? No, I think the most
likely scenario is that some seriously damning footage exists of key political
players, and all their patsy NGOs are trying to pre-prime public perception to
be able to dismiss anything that threatens their narratives as fake.

This is some true 1984 shit justified by the premise that people are too lazy
to think for themselves and that the technocrats must maintain full monopoly
over the "truth."

~~~
joeblow9999
absolutely

